# Cycling jerseys



## b0redom (17 Jun 2009)

When I first bought my current bike I bought a pair of Altura cycling shorts. Prior to that I was using a 10 year old mountain bike, and just wearing compression shorts under some knee length shorts.

I started getting more into the cycling, and bought a couple more pairs of Tesco shorts. Within about 10 mins of cycling I noticed the difference and have since binned them in favour of Endura FS260 pro bib shorts.

It seems that you get what you pay for in terms of shorts - fit, padding etc.

When it comes to cycling jerseys, are they all pretty much of a muchness, or is there something specific I should be looking for? They don't have any padding etc so as long as the fit is good, I should be able to wear anything right? 

I seem to be spending a fortune on bits and pieces, but if it's worth the extra (like the shorts were) it is false economy to buy cheap...


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jun 2009)

There is a big difference in jersey fabrics - some wick sweat a lot better than others. There are times when you will appreciate having a decent breathable wicking jersey which isn't much heavier than when you put it on. Compare that to a jersey which holds all the sweat and weighs several times as much as when dry.

I avoid Cofides/Carvalho for this reason. Stick with some of the big names like Endura, Santini or Nalini for decent jersey fabrics (I'm sure more can be added to these, but I haven't tried them).


----------



## HJ (17 Jun 2009)

And if you talk to Will1985 (the CC quartermaster) very nicely, he might even sell you a CycleChat jersey, very stylish...


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks HJ  My supplies are down to 1 now. Time to start working on a new order soon methinks.


----------



## Theseus (17 Jun 2009)

Do they come in fat boy sizes?

I just got a new XL one from the Embra Co-Op (own brand) and it's a bit snug.


----------



## MacB (17 Jun 2009)

I've got cheapo ones which I'm using for commuting but want to get a decent one for social rides. I'm afraid the nicest I've seen is the Rapha Classic. I want a merino wool one, the CTC one is £75 but ugly, the Rapha £125, but you get complimentary arm warmers thrown in(woohoo). Looked at the merino stuff from chocolate fish, didn't like, Ground Effect, again didn't like their shirts. Also looking at velo something or other a newish UK place that does traditional styles in merino blends.

I have a Rapha long sleeved one and it really is comfy, though I don't like the prices. But I'm getting round to justifying it on the grounds that I want something nice for the one or two soical rides I do each month.


----------



## Wigsie (17 Jun 2009)

Ingnore MacB he is a bit of a flash harry! I recently bought a couple of these bad boys http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=14939&categoryID=856 and they are great. No need to spend mega bucks on them really, just get them when they have a sale on.


----------



## MacB (17 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Ingnore MacB he is a bit of a flash harry! I recently bought a couple of these bad boys http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=14939&categoryID=856 and they are great. No need to spend mega bucks on them really, just get them when they have a sale on.



at £20 they'd be fine for commuting but they are pretty ugly, okay for the likes of you, but maybe the OP has a little more style.


----------



## dhague (17 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon,

Let me know how you get on with your search for the perfect merino jersey - I'm in the market for a couple as well (preferably in black). I love my Howies jersey, the only two problems being (a) no pockets, and ( Howies don't sell merino any more.

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've got cheapo ones which I'm using for commuting but want to get a decent one for social rides. I'm afraid the nicest I've seen is the Rapha Classic. I want a merino wool one, the CTC one is £75 but ugly, the Rapha £125, but you get complimentary arm warmers thrown in(woohoo). Looked at the merino stuff from chocolate fish, didn't like, Ground Effect, again didn't like their shirts. Also looking at velo something or other a newish UK place that does traditional styles in merino blends.
> 
> I have a Rapha long sleeved one and it really is comfy, though I don't like the prices. But I'm getting round to justifying it on the grounds that I want something nice for the one or two soical rides I do each month.



It would appear that some of us are on a different salary bracket. 

I'd love to buy Rapha but keep thinking I might get 'found out'.


----------



## Wigsie (17 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> at £20 they'd be fine for commuting but they are pretty ugly, okay for the likes of you, but maybe the OP has a little more style.



 How very dare you! 

I shall leave Aperitif to question your taste with your penis  handle bars 'extensions'.

They actually look better than in the pics (i would upload a pic of me in my natty red one but for fear of exciting too many of the laydeees ), I used one on Sunday for a 60 mile 'Event' and it was great, kept me dry and cool, whipped sweat away nicely and has the venting in all the right places.


----------



## MacB (17 Jun 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> It would appear that some of us are on a different salary bracket.
> 
> I'd love to buy Rapha but keep thinking I might get 'found out'.



Chris, there are two reasons the Rapha purchase hasn't been made yet:-

1. I was convinced I could find something nice at a better price - failing so far

2. Jane is unlikely to agree with me on the requirement for a £125 cycling jersey. Some careful planning is required and will probably include the purchase of some fancy shoes for her So it's not just the price of the Rapha I have to consider. A fair amount of 'priming' has already occurred, mutterings about how you pay £70-80 for a decent nylon jersey. How much nicer, less whiffy and longer lasting wool is. Then there's the fact of just how ugly the SS jerseys I've already bought are, all part of the plan.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jun 2009)

Buy 'Raph-ish' instead then Chris...how apt! 
Specialized do stylish without too much ornament for the wider load. For me it's all a bit hit and miss (like my gear changing, direction finding etc ye yeh...)
Lusso are reasonable items form Spa Cycles. I agree with Willmilleneufcentquatrevingtcinq re: wicking ability - makes a tremendous difference - especially to those who radiate profusely. Far more comfortable.
Incidentally, does anyone remember the Rapha 'Tour de France' jersey that was commemorating the kick off of the TdF from London?
I was bought one of these - very kind...an XXL which, if it was stretched sleeve to sleeve, would span my back. Wearing was not an option! At 175 squids, it went back pronto!

Good padded bibs, and the rest will fall into place... (That sounds rubbish but you know what I mean


----------



## jimboalee (17 Jun 2009)

Cheapskate.
http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/Products/93/ccuk-enviro-red-rapidry-cycle-jersey-08.aspx

Proper job.
http://catalogs.giordanaforum.com/giordana_summer_2009/


----------



## GinsbergBeard (17 Jun 2009)

When I realised that was enjoying a daily commute, I quickly realised that wearing t-shirts every day was a pia. I paid a whopping £20 for a bog standard cycling top. After 2 years of commuting, i occasionally find a new jeresy to add to my collection, I now have a 'Marmite' & a 'Grateful Dead Steal your face'. Many comments on the Marmite top, the Dead gets less generalcomments, but enough to bring a smile to all concerned. Treat yourself occasionally, you are worth it!


----------



## HJ (17 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Thanks HJ  My supplies are down to 1 now. Time to start working on a new order soon methinks.



Oh good, put me down for a pair of bibbed shorts, size L...


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Jun 2009)

I have two of these. They are expensive but lovely.
Comfortable: warm when it's cool and cool when it's warm.
Durable too and sleeves can be pulled up to elbow level. I prefer this to short sleeves.


----------



## ed_o_brain (17 Jun 2009)

I would look at Howies.

I'm done with cheap (£10-£40) synthetic jerseys. They are okay to begin with but after a reasonable number of washes they really start to stink. Washing them gets them clean, but all that stuff they put in them to make them wick I think washes off and so they are less effective. And because they are man-made they really do stink. Bacteria love them.

So these days I'll wear anything on my top half.

If money were no object I would look at merino wool and other natural wicking fabrics. Or maybe try some more expensive jerseys to see if they really are better.


----------



## b0redom (17 Jun 2009)

Right, so it seems like as with the shorts, the jerseys are probably worth paying a bit more for. Has anyone tried the Endura FS260 pro range? I've got the shorts, may as well have a go with the matching jerseys.


----------



## HJ (17 Jun 2009)

Endura stuff is good, thats who supplies the CC Jerseys...


----------



## inaperfectworld (17 Jun 2009)

i bought a "ground effect" lightweight merino top. it is not so stylish but workmanlike competent (just like me). i wanted one for touring and rear pockets were a priority. i thought it might get a bit itchy when i first put it on but but it hasn't done so. it has merino and some polyester mix fibre which they say is harder wearing; i think that makes it less smell resistant and i had to wash it after 3 days on a recent tour; it did dry very quickly. still with pure polyester it is wash daily or smell. they are a nice, helpful company to deal with. i hoped it would go longer without a wash but overall i am satisfied


----------



## wilko (17 Jun 2009)

+1 For Ground Effect gear. Good quality at sensible prices. Made in New Zealand, but their delivery times are real quick. Definitely worth a look.
http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/index.htm


----------



## Garz (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Thanks HJ  My supplies are down to 1 now. Time to start working on a new order soon methinks.



Hint hint, cough cough! 

Hows the dissertation coming along mate?


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2009)

Umm...are people wanting me to do it sooner?


----------



## Garz (18 Jun 2009)

For me only because the original top I had is getting a bit overused, and the latest addition I got ended up being too tight around my arms. If you can get some CC ones in soon then I wont have to get another stop-gap top!


----------



## Headgardener (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Thanks HJ  My supplies are down to 1 now. Time to start working on a new order soon methinks.





Will1985 said:


> Umm...are people wanting me to do it sooner?


Hi Will if the general concensus is for another order then could you put me down for a short sleeved jersey please.


----------



## peanut (18 Jun 2009)

yes i'd like one too please (SS top ) but it will need to be big


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2009)

ss top for me too


----------



## nigelnorris (18 Jun 2009)

I'd like a proper cycling jersey, any details, price, etc about a CC one would be good to have please


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2009)

I won't be paying attention to requests on this thread. What I'll do is make a thread soon with a multi choice poll where people can write their wants.


----------



## HJ (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I won't be paying attention to requests on this thread. What I'll do is make a thread soon with a multi choice poll where people can write their wants.



Sorry Will, I think I started something


----------



## Sysagent (19 Jun 2009)

Heh...

I am still using a Karrimor Polartec walking base layer from about seventeen years ago to cycle about in!


----------



## dhague (30 Jun 2009)

I got a couple of Shutt VR #1 jerseys the other day - quality kit, very comfortable and very civilised-looking. Unlike most cyclewear, they could even be worn off the bike without causing embarrassment.

Highly recommended - and the customer service number goes straight to the MD's mobile, so very good service too.

No connection, just a satisfied customer (and fellow Yorkshireman).

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> It would appear that some of us are on a different salary bracket.
> 
> I'd love to buy Rapha but keep thinking I might get 'found out'.




Do you not have any fancy cycling purchases delivered to work? 

No-one's the wiser then 

Out of interest, does merino wool wear differently to regular wool?
Wool ganseys drive me crazy with itching!!!


----------



## MacB (30 Jun 2009)

dhague said:


> I got a couple of Shutt VR #1 jerseys the other day - quality kit, very comfortable and very civilised-looking. Unlike most cyclewear, they could even be worn off the bike without causing embarrassment.
> 
> Highly recommended - and the customer service number goes straight to the MD's mobile, so very good service too.
> 
> ...



Darren, I've been looking at the Shutt No3, how do these come up size and fit wise. I'd rather avoid anything too figure hugging


----------



## dhague (30 Jun 2009)

Mac, they're not too figure hugging at all. I have had Mediums from other manufacturers that have been more like compression garments (except that they seem to accentuate my gut, not hide it), but these are rather more like a polo shirt in fit.

I'm 5'8" with approx 40" chest, and the Shutt in Medium is a very nice, relaxed fit - like I said, could almost be mistaken for civvies.

3bikes: As for the feel of merino - it's nothing like any other wool. Next to the skin, it feels more like a cotton/polyester mix, except that it doesn't get soaking wet like cotton does, and doesn't stink like polyester does.

- Darren


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jun 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you not have any fancy cycling purchases delivered to work?
> 
> No-one's the wiser then
> 
> ...



Mrs. KH is a very shrewd woman. 

(PS I tend to buy stuff at lunchtimes and hide it in the garage ).


----------



## simon_brooke (30 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've got cheapo ones which I'm using for commuting but want to get a decent one for social rides. I'm afraid the nicest I've seen is the Rapha Classic. I want a merino wool one, the CTC one is £75 but ugly, the Rapha £125, but you get complimentary arm warmers thrown in(woohoo). Looked at the merino stuff from chocolate fish, didn't like, Ground Effect, again didn't like their shirts. Also looking at velo something or other a newish UK place that does traditional styles in merino blends.
> 
> I have a Rapha long sleeved one and it really is comfy, though I don't like the prices. But I'm getting round to justifying it on the grounds that I want something nice for the one or two soical rides I do each month.



Agreed Rapha are the absolute bees knees. I have three of their jersies and am saving up my pennies for another. But you either need to save up or you need a mortgage. I've just ordered a new jersey from these people, but it hasn't arrived yet. These are all merino or merino mix.

I also have a Ground Effect jersey which is quite nice but not special (merino sleeves and back. synthetic fleece front), and Endura, Campag and Foska jersies which are all OK, but synthetic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2009)

dhague said:


> I got a couple of Shutt VR #1 jerseys the other day - quality kit, very comfortable and very civilised-looking. Unlike most cyclewear, they could even be worn off the bike without causing embarrassment.
> 
> Highly recommended - and the customer service number goes straight to the MD's mobile, so very good service too.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for the customer service, so far, too - sent Shutt an enquiry via their website and one of the owners phoned me up within the hour to discuss it personally rather than just email back. 

I've ordered a lovely #5 club jersey - shlurp!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (23 Jul 2009)

My story - basically, I needed tops to cycle in, I'm not after 'looking the part' or anything - I cycle everywhere now (bike is a bus replacement and I don't have a car).

I bought a top from somewhere - it wasn't cycling specific, but was supposed to do the whole wicking thing etc etc. I wore it two days running, just for my commute, and it wicked salty smelliness incredibly well  To the extent that it'd probably be a biological weapon. And I'm not a smelly girl normally, honest! 

That was the final straw and I decided I needed to go the merino route and see if it behaved. I bought three things from Chocolate Fish Merino, and I've worn one for two days running now. Doesn't smell at all. Haven't got it wet yet so I can't comment on that, but very pleased all round so far. It does feel a tad itchy when you first put it on but it's not actually. Looking at it you'd swear it was cotton.


----------



## I am Spartacus (24 Jul 2009)

hmmmmm, would you guys wear the same gym kit for instance 2 days on the go....? 
I hope not.
But if you catch a whiff, then try not to be the culprit.
Fresh kit ..all the time.. every ride if at all possible... the amount of bugs and stuff that breed is scary.

ok.. solo expeditions excepted

go on a training camp and have a nil laundry policy , you wouldnt make many allies.

Rapha?? One born every minute, is all I have to say.


----------



## nigelnorris (28 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Ingnore MacB he is a bit of a flash harry! I recently bought a couple of these bad boys http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=14939&categoryID=856 and they are great. No need to spend mega bucks on them really, just get them when they have a sale on.


Haaang on a minute. I bought one of these and now I look closely at it I find that it zips up the wrong way, like on a girls jumper? Is this normal? Made for Continentals or something?


----------



## Breedon (28 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Umm...are people wanting me to do it sooner?



I'll have a couple of long sleeved ready for cooler days, might have the shorts to go with them


----------



## Breedon (28 Jul 2009)

As for jerseys ive got the cheap DHB ones there great, shorts are decathlon cheap ones for my commutes and i treated my self to the altura gel padded shorts for my longer rides


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Umm...are people wanting me to do it sooner?



Yep the sooner the better... hint, hint...


----------



## John Ponting (28 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Endura stuff is good, thats who supplies the CC Jerseys...




I like Endura kit but my CC jersey says TAL - are they the same people ?


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

John Ponting said:


> I like Endura kit but my CC jersey says TAL - are they the same people ?



Yes, they are the same from the same company, the newer ones now say Endura, but I can assure you that we have always bought the CC kit from Endura...


----------



## Garz (28 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Umm...are people wanting me to do it sooner?



Yep!


----------



## nigelnorris (29 Jul 2009)

But my question about left handed zips? 


By the way Garz, you do know that your sig is showing a link - shouldn't it be showing the image?


----------



## Wigsie (29 Jul 2009)

nigelnorris said:


> Haaang on a minute. I bought one of these and now I look closely at it I find that it zips up the wrong way, like on a girls jumper? Is this normal? Made for Continentals or something?



Mine are the right way round... i am sure of it. I bought some for me and one for my dad and are normal. Maybe you are right and you have the exotic continental style ones.... or its the ladies version (like a shirt with the buttons on the wrong side).... or maybe its inside out?


----------



## nigelnorris (29 Jul 2009)

Hmm dunno. Contacted them and the guy just shrugged, or at least as near as can be in an email. Said he had one himself and it was the same, but he didn't know why.

They are 55% off, maybe it's a dud batch or something.


----------



## Will1985 (29 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Yep the sooner the better... hint, hint...


I'm not back in Brum where all the files and paperwork is until at least 5th August. Will need to do a few calculations and sort out an expanded order form (open up the whole catalogue!).


----------



## Garz (29 Jul 2009)

Tell us all when your able to sort it when you get back Will.


----------



## Will1985 (29 Jul 2009)

You'll know about it - I'll stick a few posts up.


----------

